# Coelogyne and Cymbidium



## Greenleaves42 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've been concentrating on slippers but I want to try and do better on other orchids...can anyone suggest any TDS water and drying values for mainly Coelogyne but cymbidium too? I've grown Cymbidium for a few years but generally leave them to it...i would like to do a better job.


----------

